# Continuous Sheathing-  hold downs on both ends instead of corner returns



## Enginerd (Mar 16, 2011)

Can hold downs be used on both ends of a Continuously Sheathed wall (IRC R602.10.4.4)?  Figures R602.10.4.4(3) and 602.10.4.4(5) show hold downs on one end, and the corner return on the other.  I can not find a code section that allows (or disallows) the hold down on both ends in lieu of the corner returns.


----------



## Mule (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, Hold downs are an alternate method allowed by code to replace the 4 foot sheet of plywood on the return.


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 16, 2011)

Mule,

Can you please cite the applicable code section for us? Also, this question

is from the 2009 IRC.

As I read / understand the applicable code sections, according to the

referenced figures provided ( in the 2009 IRC ), the figures are to

be followed in constructing the braced wall lines. If the "return" wall

area cannot be used, then the 800 lb. hold down device would be

an approved alternative.

Enginerd,

Is there something that will not allow the installation of the "return" wall

area, ...in your particular application?

.


----------



## Jobsaver (Mar 16, 2011)

I believe it is implied in the applicable fiqures where it states, "800 lb. hold-down device in lieu of corner return", that the 800 lb. hold-down device provides an acceptable alternative to any required corner return, or number of returns. I would not have any qualms above citing either fiqure stating the alternate method as the required code section.


----------



## Mule (Mar 16, 2011)

Is this what you need? Or am I not thinking straight (as usual)    ?

R602.10.4.4 Continuously sheathed braced wall panel location

and corner construction. For all continuous sheathing

methods, full-height braced wall panels complying with the

length requirements of Table R602.10.4.2 shall be located at each

end of a braced wall line with continuous sheathing and at least

every 25 feet (7620mm)on center.Aminimum24 inch (610mm)

wood structural panel corner return shall be provided at both ends

of a braced wall line with continuous sheathing in accordance

with Figures R602.10.4.4(1) and R602.10.4.4(2). *In lieu of the*

*corner return, a hold-down device with a minimum uplift design*

*value of 800 pounds (3560 N) shall be fastened to the corner stud*

*and to the foundation or framing belowin accordance with Figure*

*R602.10.4.4(3).*


----------



## globe trekker (Mar 16, 2011)

Mule,

I believe that you are thinking straight ( and correctly )! It is just that the figure

only shows one "hold down" strap.

I would tend to be like Enginered too, in that, if the picture shows only "one", I

would go with that, but I would also be seeking clarity for adding the 2nd one.

Kinda what "Enginerd" is doing me thinks.

Thanks for your input!  Maybe Enginerd got his clarity.

Jobsaver,

Using that "implied" usually gets me in to trouble.  

.


----------



## Mule (Mar 16, 2011)

The diagram does show only one but I think the illustration is for clarity showing that you can use either one.

This allows designers to have windows at the end of a wall and still meet the bracing requirements.

The 2006 IRC specified that windbracing must be within 12 1/2 feet of the corner and if you had the WB at 12 1/2 feet then the opposite end had to be AT the corner.

The 2009 IRC allows you to bring a window towards the corner as long as windbracing and a hold down device is within 12 1/2 feet of the corner. If you want to split that difference so that you have a window on each end of a braced wall then you can use a combination of 12 1/2 feet from the ends. On one end you could put a window within 3 feet of the corner and then on the opposite end you could go up to 9 1/2 feet from the corner.

This is where the hold down device comes into play. If you cannot get 24" of sheathing on the corner then you can use the alternate in lieu of the 24" piece. The intent of the code is to create a resistance to uplift on the corner perpendicular to the adjoining corner.

You are creating resistance to uplift perpendicular to walls not windbracing. Even though the method does count towards windbracing on that wall. Clear as mud??? :banghd

This is from the commentary (I know)

 For bracing Method CS-WSP, a corner, as shown in Figures R602.10.4.4(1) and R602.4.4(2), or some other method of anchoring the wall is required at each end of the braced wall line. A 24-inch (610 mm) corner return is required in accordance with Figure R602.10.4.4(1).

The purpose of the corner attachment for the continuous sheathing bracing methods is to connect the intersecting walls together to create a stronger, box-like structure that will perform better during high wind or seismic events. The corner detail requires a minimum

of a single row of 16d nails at 12 inches (305 mm) on center. A double row of 16d nails at 24 inches (610 mm) on center, framing member orientation permitting, is considered equivalent. It is important to note that the intent of Figure R602.10.4.4(1) is to provide the specified amount of nailing between the two studs, each on adjacent walls, to which the adjacent wall sheathing is attached.

An 800-pound (3560 N) hold-down device—required to be attached between the stud at the edge of the braced wall panel closest to the corner and the foundation below—can be used in lieu of the return corner [see Figure R602.10.4.4(3)]. *If two continuously sheathed*

*braced wall lines meet at a corner, and the first braced panel is spaced away from the corner on one of the wall lines, then both braced wall lines lose the structural effect of the corner return; therefore, both braced wall lines must be anchored with an 800-pound (3560*

*N) hold-down device at the edge adjacent to the corner.*

*The previous paragraph provided the code exceptions when corner return requirements cannot be met. Permitted bracing away from a corner in continuously sheathed wall lines is an example of when such an exception is necessary.*For Method CS-WSP wall panel and corner construction, the 2009 code allows the first full-height braced wall segment of the continuously sheathed braced wall line to

be spaced away from the end of the braced wall line, in accordance with the exception to Section R602.10.4.4. [see Figure R602.10.4.4(4) and R602.10.4.4(5)]. Note that if two continuously sheathed wall lines meet at a corner, and along one of the two wall lines, the first bracing panel is displaced from this common corner, then both braced wall lines are denied the structural effect of the corner return. In this case, both wall lines must be anchored with an 800-pound (3560 N) hold-down device.


----------

